
IPad: It's all in the software, stupid - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2011/01/23/its-all-in-the-software-stupid/
======
bluekeybox
> The iPad didn’t really generate interest in tablets, it generated interest
> in iPads.

True, yet it is amazing how many companies are willing to exploit the
gullibility of some people to buy a shiny new device not because of its
superior functionality, but simply because it looks just like that i-Whatever
everybody is talking about, and because of their belief they are getting a
"deal" by not getting the original.

Basically, whenever there is a tremendously successful product, there is going
to be a swarm of imitator products -- only barely successful, but successful
enough to make their makers a pocketful of change. What amazes me though is
the unashamed attitude of these makers when they set about directly imitating
somebody else.

